# Help with Tron:Legacy costume



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

This guy is the only one I know of who has done this. He also has more on his site that he lit up. Hes pretty famous for this. http://www.tronguy.net/TRONcostume/


----------



## peterose (Oct 13, 2009)

Well whenever you get this magnificent endeavour complete, you let me know how you did it cause it's going to rule!


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Check this out:

http://www.glowire.com/plugplay.htm


----------



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

the correct term for the lighted wire is Electroluminescent Wire (EL wire for short)... good luck


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks, but I don't wanna use EL wire - I found an online store that sells battery-operated strings of LEDs [ 20 LEDs on each] 

I plan on buying 4 to 6 sets - I just wanna figure out how to add the LEDs behind a flexible "light pipe" made of clear, frosted plastic :O

Anybody else have any ideas? 'cause EL wire is not very bright, LO


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

You could use Kynar (PVDF) or polyolefin heat shrink tubing to house the LED strips. It's cheap, translucent, very flexible and will shrink down 2:1 at ~300 °F, so you can seal the ends of the tubes if needed. Usually comes in 100' rolls, but is sometimes sold per piece.

Example:

http://www.mpja.com/prodinfo.asp?number=16634+HS


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

personally, I think EL wire is plenty bright enough for this, but if you want to go the route you described, look at builds of LED illuminated lightsaber props


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

I would also recommend the El wire. Blue Point Eng. sells Lightning Wire:

http://www.bpesolutions.com/lghtefx.html#anchor2863318

I don't know if it's the same stuff as El wire but it looks good in the pic. Scroll down about halfway on that page to see the product.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Otaku said:


> I would also recommend the El wire. Blue Point Eng. sells Lightning Wire:
> 
> http://www.bpesolutions.com/lghtefx.html#anchor2863318
> 
> I don't know if it's the same stuff as El wire but it looks good in the pic. Scroll down about halfway on that page to see the product.



Thanks, but htat place is kind of expensive; I found the LED strings online dirt cheap [ $6 per string of 20 - operates on 3 AAA batteries, each ]

I just need the flexible plastic tubing 
I'll use hot glue of course!


----------

